# Harley Davidson Red bike



## JRE313 (Dec 30, 2011)

Equipment= Canon T3 rebel
Lens Used=Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens
Exposures=5
Location=Harley Davidson Shop (Farmington hills Michigan)
Workflow= PhotoMatix(Double ToneMapped), Adobe PhotoShop Cs5, Nik Color Efex= Glamor Glow 
Topaz Adjust Dynamic Pop 2

Let me know what you think


----------



## ann (Dec 30, 2011)

metal and HDR go together imho, however I find the background to be overwhelming  and the angle a bit much.

I realize it is difficult when shooting this type of equipment in a shop but it would be terrific to get this out of the shop and onto a set.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 30, 2011)

A bit overprocessed for my tastes!  Looks like an artists conception, not a real photo.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 30, 2011)

Think this one is looking better not as dark as your others. Still cold tone down the black and also take a little noise out using skin smoothing on the dash board on the right side and a little on the red on the back of the compartment area. Your back ground matches better with your foreground. Good stuff. Keep it up.


----------



## JRE313 (Dec 30, 2011)

vipgraphx said:


> Think this one is looking better not as dark as your others. Still cold tone down the black and also take a little noise out using skin smoothing on the dash board on the right side and a little on the red on the back of the compartment area. Your back ground matches better with your foreground. Good stuff. Keep it up.



Still cant break that habit, Still trying!!


----------

